# bottom centre of the chest



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well whats best for closing up the bottom centre part of my chest, the top part closes together when tensed.. but i have a gap the bottom center.. if you can imagine a triangle shape on the center of my chest, thats how the gap is.. just wondering whats best to close it up


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Genetics and overall mass mate. Work decline along with flat/incline and keep eating


----------



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah i got told to do decline and close grip


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Have to get the chest whole chest bigger to try and fill the gap

No excersise will ephasis on a certain part of the chest as the chest is one muscle it is notmsplit into 3 parts like most people think

Its just the pectorial major and minor


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Decline bb bench/db bench and leaning chest dips, all good. A lot of people assume pec dec, cable crossovers and flyes all work the 'inner chest', but thats bull, they are just good for isolation and stretching of the whole chest.


----------



## idsn91 (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

As above, and the gap won't close - that's just how your pec inserts. Many people have pecs like this.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> As above, and the gap won't close - that's just how your pec inserts. Many people have pecs like this.


Just not the conditioning, WOW!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Just not the conditioning, WOW!


andreas munzer.. died from diuretic use... achieving that conditioning..

but yes, what you're talking about can't be fixed by training. Its genetics.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I work the lowest part of my pec muscles at the end of my chest/tri workout. I was shown this technique a few months ago and it has really helped me so may be of use to the OP:

Using a flat bench lay on your back with some light DB's in each hand (I use 10KG)

Start with elbows bent at 90* so forearms are vertical and elbows close to body.

Slowly lower the weight (a bit like a lying bi curl) untill your arms are almost straight but not quite.

You should feel the lowest part of the pec working hard.

Slowly bring the DB's back up to start position.

I do both arms at the same time and rep to failure over three sets.

Hope this helps


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

That part is just above the solar plexus and contains no muscle, its bone. Not even the biggest chest can close that gap.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

so it looks fuller in that place if you have fat in that area?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> so it looks fuller in that place if you have fat in that area?


no, some peoples inserts close together, some dont, just like some peoples bi's attach low, some dont.


----------

